
Dash author is lying? Pusher of shovelware - michaelneale
http://forums.macrumors.com/threads/apple-says-1-000-fraudulent-reviews-were-detected-across-two-accounts-owned-by-dash-developer-update-developer-responds.2005850/page-12#post-23708918
======
evolve2k
Just to confirm my otherwise vague memories, has OSX always supported cmd + x
and cmd + v in the finder. Basically I'm asking Did the software basically do
nothing or was that functionality missing?

If it was missing I would say for $5 for a quick fix for those that don't want
to look any further for a solution, this is not robbery is it?

~~~
mikestew
_Just to confirm my otherwise vague memories, has OSX always supported cmd + x
and cmd + v in the finder_

I'd have to start bisecting versions of OS X to find exactly which, but up
until a versions ago cmd-x didn't do anything in Finder. Cmd-c worked, but not
cmd-x.

~~~
merb
i'm on macOS Sierra and cmd +x does not work. Well under the global menu there
is "cut", but it's greyed out for files/folders.

------
laurent123456
Original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12646919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12646919)

~~~
dx034
In the original discussion, a lot of people were certain that Apple, Google &
Co constantly abuse their powers. Good to know that's perhaps not that worse
after all.

~~~
Semiapies
HN likes to go on tears about some big service hurting some little
entrepreneur via random, unexplained mistreatment. And yet, most of the time,
these stories turn out to involve blatant breaking of terms of use. At this
point, whenever I see these stories, I _assume_ that I'm reading a self-
serving account by someone who knows exactly what they did wrong, and then I
look for any sign that this isn't the case.

It's gotten a little better over time, at least. There was a point, years
back, where it seemed like every other day there was a front-page post by some
guy running a linkfarm complaining that Google had mysteriously and unjustly
weakened their God-given search rankings.

------
blorenz
This guy has taken a page right from Ryan Lochte. He should have owned up to
it instead of deflecting.

